# Kernel compile gets WARNING: fglrx needs unkown symbols

## SmashingAtoms

I was compiling a 2.6.39 kernel using kernel-seeds.org as my base and at the end of the compile I got these warning messages:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol pv_cpu_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol __tracepoint_module_get

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol kmem_cache_alloc_trace

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes
```

Question is, is this something serious that would keep fglrx from working properly, or is it something trivial that can be ignored? And if it is something serious, what should I do?

----------

## DONAHUE

are you using fglrx driver for tour video card? after any new kernel comes on line emerge 

```
xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) 

modprobe -r fglrx

modprobe fglrx
```

 is good to do.

----------

